# Help - Salary Information



## kikar (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi.

I was offered a job at NIBRAS International School as a teacher. The salary structure is as follows:

Salary 7500-8500 AED
Housing - 2 BR shared accomodation -Furnished or 2500 AED allowance
Health Insurance
Transportation to and from work
Annual Return Tickets

I am a single 23 year old male for now. I will be married in the near future. I have debts totalling $1000 a month here in Canada.. and I want to be able to make this payment while working there.... i realize that is about half my salary. How much can I potentially save per month? Will I be able to survive? Should I take the housing allowance instead (when im married)?

I am a graduate of accounting and would prefer an accounting job. How easy is it to switch to another job in dubai? Even if a contract is signed... 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

kikar said:


> Hi.
> 
> I was offered a job at NIBRAS International School as a teacher. The salary structure is as follows:
> 
> ...


Dear Kikar, 

Regaring your specific query please note that generally AED 2,500 for housing allowance is on very low side.

Shared accomodation can very from 2 person in one room to 8 person in one room without attached bathroom and no kitchen at all . 

Studio apartment is vary from AED 50,000 per annum to 85,000 per annum depending on location but still you have to pay for electricity /water etc . 

In 2500 per month you will find hardly a good shared accommodation .

For other expenditures please note that average it will cost you 4,000 per month and this not includes any luxury shopping / dinning / entertainment. in this amount you are able to eat three times a day , traveling. emergency medical and little shopping. 

Balance can save . 

Best of Luck!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

You're being taken for a ride. Renting a car to sleep in is gonna cost more than 2.5K, let alone an apartment.
I think you should ask around for the current salaries in the academia. That said, you probably won't save a lot in 7.5K.


----------

